# How To Prevent Flying Falcons ,hawks And Eagle Near Your Loft Area.



## phembie (Nov 1, 2011)

i want to share my experiences my encountered in any pigeons predator in my mountanous place in china. on my 6 months starting again in pigeon racing in north china, im always lost pigeons not for racing time, lost when my pigeons rounding or exercise near my loft the time attacking mostly in the morning. mostly victims is my favorites acrobatic rollers and tumblers. bec. there are so many predators in the vicinity mountainous near my house and my loft. on the time, im always sad, bec. of this happen, and im blaming my neighbors falconers hobbiers near my house. one time i went to the one place for falconers training area near my place i saw there are so many falconers hobbier there,first time i saw the falcon trainers has some many cheap pigeons in onion sacks and later on the organizer allow to fly the pigeons one by one and catching by falcons. and one of my neighbors chinese is laffing me, i understand what he said in chinese, he told stop your pigeons otherwise all your pigeons finish all by falconers. and then i can go after all finish falcons trainings.
and one week ago my favorite breeder rollers catch by falcons. by air, and im searching where is that falcon landings, i follow that place, and i saw the owners and other trainers on that area, after that i argue in my neighbors, i complaint in police, the police warned the falconers to pay my pigeons, i saw the evidence especially my rollers pigeons rings. bec. my rollers is already died. not only one ring many rings, i saw my 8 rings on that area,the falconers owners collections. and after a weeks his red tail falcon still around my area. thatswhy i didnt allow fly my pigeons in many days.(no pigeon fly zone) i made Y string catapult and i shot many times, but i never hit even one time, i decided to buy the air gun, but the falconers members reporting me to the police, and the police raid my house and took compiscated my air gun and my pigeon traps, bec, the police that one is falcon traps.and i pay to the police for charges and warned me.and the falconers team hobbiers laughing me everytime saw me outside.
until one day i buy the many flying fireworks, everytime i saw even low flying the falcons near my loft or high flying i fired them my flying fireworks and the falcons eagles,crows and hawks go far away.only my enemy is owl at night and the police visit me in my house oneday, bec. the falconers hobbiers complaint to me, according to the complaints some falcon are shocks, there some falcons not comeback to the owners, bec. of shock in my many fireworks. and the police compiscated my fireworks and my Y string. until the police visit my house and invite me go to police stations and with the falconers members. some falconers complaint me and threat me, bec. some falconers want me pay his lost falcons. not only one falcons didnt comeback. all complaint about me. and worried his falcons. on time im struggle inside the police stations, bec. all wants me beat my face, i call to my chinese wife and my relatives to help me there, and i called to my friend in the philippines what i will do now? he is judge. he teach me what im doing for this problem? after all everybody is calm when im asking permit of falcons every members, mostly falconers no papers, but my all pigeons are complete papers, thatswhy im win. other falconers will pay for charges for illegal falconer and other need to pay for get that permit(its expensives) and medical permit of falcons and other will compiscated., 
after how many months my pigeons have freedom to fly. and my other neighbors join to me the race and tipplers highflying and playing rollers and some falconers cannot afford the falcon rules , shift to pigeons.
now im not using fireworks, im using pigeons whistles. that whistle are very common in beijing for flying sound show, that whistle is attaching to the tail of pigeons and whistling when the pigeons flying, but i have 2 special whistle pigeons scary for hawks,falcons and other birds predator if heared that sound.
everytime i saw any flying birds predators, around my loft i attach to my 2 tippler pigeons.can fly high but all my pigeons tumblers,racing,rollers will fast to comeback home if heared that sound. but tipplers will go high fly if heared that sounds.

why:if tipplers saw some predators such as: hawks, falcons, eagle and etc, the tipplers will fly higher than predator mostly predator faster than pigeon on diving. tippler is slowly in straight flying easy to catch by predators but in high flying endurance can stay in the sky up to 20 hrs up.

if racing or roller pigeons or other pigeons are afraid to fly more,if there is predators other pigeons direct to go down to lofts. but if pigeons heared that sounds the pigeons will comeback past, bec. afraid that sounds too.


----------

